# Support for integrated graphics



## Morfeus (Oct 9, 2007)

Need support for GeForce 6100/6150 as there is no way to run gpu-z with  those.

i hope this helps:


```
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0240&SUBSYS_81CD1043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&28
```


----------

